# Thank you Mitch 'n Lane!



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again for throwing such a great party! We really enjoyed it!


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great food ....Great company!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanking You for hosting a very nice party. I really enjoyed seeing everyone again.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank You - Thank You

Great food Great folks Had a wonderful time. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Mitch and Lane! :toast 

Great party and great food...gumbo was the best...:hungry Mike, Jamie, Kelley and I had a great time.

Here are a few pictures from Jamielu

Skip & Carmen...thanks for the delicious oysters!










Paul, Mark, Dennis & Rich enjoying a beverage or three...:letsdrink










Pam...Jamielu and I will teach you about trading....:shedevil Rich and Clay look like they are having a good time...










Wade and the wicked sisters...










Woody has his name on his huggie!










sources of heat were very popular...










Mark with two out of three of the Fat Jax chick's...the third Fat Jax chick, Lane, was nowhere to be found at photo time...










Clay and Renee...










group hugs...good on a cold night 










Angelyn...do you really want to do this....oke sorry couldn't resist adding this picture










for those of you that missed "it"...I guess Corrina didn't get the PM about it being casual...sorry Corrina...had to do that one too!










and now for what everyone has been waiting for....Brandy and his "date" Dot...who was a hoot...at 80 plus years this lady did jello shots with the best of us...



















the fire was a popular spot to gather around...










and here's our hosts...enjoying a little dance time to the music....thanks again for hosting an awesome Gumbo Party :clap


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *on the rocks (12/6/2009)*
> 
> the fire was a popular spot to gather around...


I guess with Bob (Stressless) not around everyone wasn't afraid of anything "blowing up". 

Wish I could have made it. Little too cold for a hawaiian to be out.....:reallycrying.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks Jamie... guess next year ill know.. Lol.. maybe next year it wont fall on the same day as my Gulf Coast Chorale concert......


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks mitch and lane !!!

man dat gumbo rocks !!!

great to see all the pffers at another great party !!!

will post pics thursday


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane & I want to thank everyone for such a great turn-out in spite of the 'COLD' azz weather, and it is amazing, how after you freeze your a-- for a several hours and chugg numerous adult beverages, how good HOT GUMBO is. We always enjoy doing this and have already started the plans for next year. (Brandy, Dot.com said she can't wait till next year. Call herat BR-549)

Will have some photos up this evening. Would have posted yesteday, but it was clean-up, chill-out, r & r, and trip to hunting camp. 

Great Week-end. See you all next year - same Gumbo time, same Gumbo place.

Mitch 'n Lane


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I really hate that I missed it but I had to help with the clean up at my company party and I didn't get out of there till 1130. Hopefully I'll make it next year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark, hangin with the Fat Jax chicks while I am workin......

Sorry I missed the party, I'll be there next year. Looks like another PFF great time!


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!! WHAT A PARTY!!!!!!

Mitch and Lane, thanks again for a fantastic party - what a great time!! Enjoyed seeing everyone. Food:hungry, drinks:letsdrink, company:grouphug, and entertainment:clapwere fantastic....maybe next year the weather will be a little more cooperative!! 

Wade, I dare say that you escaped by the skin on your teeth, and you owe Brandy one!! Boy, that little lady was a hoot!

Dale, thanks for posting my:takephoto:takephoto

Can't wait 'til next year!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolut blast!!!! Thanx Mitch and LAne! Hands down, again...the best gumbo I have ever scooped in my mouth!



And was great seein all you other crazy hooligans too! And Dale...I know you got more pics....


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

What a GREAT time!!!! The GUMBO was to die for... and Clay's Shark Dip was pretty dang good also!!! Thanks Lane and Mitch!!! You guys ROCK!!!! Hope to not miss any more!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink



It was great seeing everyone... and yes... there was some trading talk going on. I owe ya... Jamie and Dale!!! Next time I see you.. I'll have your pins!!! smiles :letsdrink



I was SUPPOSE to go fishing later that night... but everyone knows why I didn't get to.... :reallycrying Danggggg winds and seas!!! I've been promised another trip... THEN I'll have a FULL report!!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Some more pictures from the shennanigans.....
















































































































































































More to follow



Skippy


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Here ya go.........


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man those are great pics Skippy!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mitch and Lane, We (Beatriz,Brandon,and I) had a wonderful time. That gumbo is to die for!!!! I think I had 6 bowls and I'm afraid that it shows:banghead:banghead:banghead.Oh well,you only live once - better to be fat and happy!!!! :doh Here's a few more pictures.

Me -Christopher and wife Beatriz










Brandon and Beatriz










Beatriz and Chris










Brandongetting lessons for a future as an arsonist.










Woody,Paul,Bonita Dan










Belle the Lab










Clay and Renee


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and Lane

tks for a great party.. 

ps... 

we left a bushmills wiskey glass and insulated cup behind , if you run across them.. 

rich


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Mitch and Lane, thanks for inviting all us hooligans into your home. I had a great time and went home stuffed. The Gumbo was out of this world good.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Brandy,

Didn't know you were alsoa motivational speaker. Obviously, a man of many talents. oke


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

2009 Gumbo Brew at Mitch 'n Lanes

0730 and Gumbo Brew Meister hard at work. 























































A cool bunch of ladies ^ & v



















Brad & Company - cool blues










Mitch, Mark (Instagator), Danielle, & Wendy - canal neighbors and forum members



























































































She introduced herself as Dot.com




























Lane, Cuzmundo, and Ms. Cuz - more neat canal neighbors and forum members










Sisters..










The life of the party, Bonita Dan, Wade, and the Jello Lady










Can you say "Bama" girl?




























Tadpole, a/k/a Brandon










Brandy subcombs for ... what was it? Cash money or gold?










See ya'll next year!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like EVERYONE had a great time....wished i could have been there.......2 hours and 2 states away kinda makes it hard.......guess i need to mover closer to you all!........i have heard from quite a few how great the gumbo was!!!!!! well.....363 days until the 2010 gumbo get-together!....thanks for sharing the pictures :clap


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks again Mitch and Lane, Looking at all of those Photos is Quite a reminder of just how many good folks made it out for some Gumbo, Grub and a refreshment or two............Really liked your house... The Transom windows are a nice touch, don't see many of them around anymore....................Dennis & Donna


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

No more excuses, Stephen!! If I can make it four hours and three states, you can make it two hours!!! Shoot, when I blow through your neck of the woods on I-10, I always say, "Whew Hoo! I'm halfway home!". Guess George and I are gonna have to stop and load you up on a trip over for one of these and drag you along!!oke


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great time and another excellent party. Bet the gumbo was great. Wish I could've made it but its not every year GT wins a conference championship (heck....it's pretty much never). Good to see everyone having a good time - thanks for the pictures.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Mitch & Lane! Just keeps on getting better every year! That'd be the party and the gumbo. You continue to out-do yourselves!

Lovedmeeting new friends and we look forward to the next bash. Gotta say a special thanks to Dennis and Jennifer, who were working that rockefeller assembly line! And Dale, if you promise to bring more of those super-fine jello shooters next year, we'll double up on the rockefellers! :hungry (withsome shucking help of course )

Skip and Karmen


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Jamielu (12/8/2009)*No more excuses, Stephen!! If I can make it four hours and three states, you can make it two hours!!! Shoot, when I blow through your neck of the woods on I-10, I always say, "Whew Hoo! I'm halfway home!". Guess George and I are gonna have to stop and load you up on a trip over for one of these and drag you along!!oke


HAHA

Jamie anytime yall want a passenger, let me know......i just know i AINT driving after another PFF party! :letsdrink.......ive made it to a few get togethers but i am being VERY cautious as to the drive home!......glad you all had a good time!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Bluffman: we got a bed room ....heck even a travel trailer. Greatest distance winner: Jamielu. Next BlueHoo and then Wade. That is quite a feat!!!! Thanks to everyone for sharing the dishes, heater, tent, firewood, ice (altho with the temps in the30's- what was I thinking).Thanks tothe "first responders" that assisted with some last minute to-do's. As always, I had a blast. See ya at the next event. Lane


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

That looks like a great time!!! :clap

:reallycrying :banghead


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

more pics

the happy crew










clay and rich singing carols










the ref










how does that finger go?




























mark










and the shark










say WHAT!










after a few brews










the football fans-GO BAMA!!!










dot drinks clay under the table














































then dancing with brandy










brandy the gentleman










then time for jello shooters










SMILES EVERYONE!!!


----------

